
Tufte in R - sebg
http://motioninsocial.com/tufte/
======
tlack
Perhaps the best looking tutorial I've ever seen. People tend to think of code
as incapable of having any aesthetic beauty, so they tend to think the stuff
you put around it should be ugly too. Nice to see this bucking that trend.
Great job.

